# UV Filter Lens Protector: Yes or No



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I was brought up to look after my lenses...and was always told to fit a UV filter to help do that....

But is adding unnecessary glass in front of my optics such a good idea? I've certainly read of other photographer's who do not fit UV filters purely to protect the lens and I'm beginning to think along the same lines....

Comments?


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

Depends on the camera. If it's digital I wouldn't bother.

:biggrin:

I sometimes do with older lenses on which the coating is softer, but modern lenses have a pretty hard coating so probably not needed. The coating acts as a UV filter. Uncoated lenses generally have a nice, soft quality whilst retaining sharpness.

Like this










As you say, you are also adding another layer between your lens and subject. Some Leica afficionado's (and Leica of course) suggest that to use anything but Leica filters will detract from the image, but I don't buy into that.


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Well,I have always bought a skylight or UV filter for every lens I have had - but then I am an old codger who was 'brought up' to take care of things. I would hate to damage a lens and so I will always use a protective filter. When comparing images of non-filtered and filtered - I have never seen any difference.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Modern lens coating technology means (to me) no need. Hard coatings are sufficient.

Mike


----------



## stromspeicher (May 28, 2015)

Perhaps depends a bit on usage. I find a non-functional filter very useful when I'm outside in dirt and/or weather. I use Marumi Super DHG which seem pretty unobtrusive and have an outer coating that lets water bead and run-off much more effectively than on a bare, curved lens.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

use a quality filter to make lens cleaning easier. that's for shure. vinn


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I am often in dusty environments and find it comforting to blast the layer of dust off of a filter rather than the lens. During the eighties, I saw a number of lenses that became soft focus lenses as a result of cleaning, so I'm not too keen on touching the glass.

If you do use a filter on a digital camera, use a clear filter for protection. The UV and yellow filters of the old days serve no purpose these days with on camera colour processing and graphics program processing. It isn't like there is any chemistry to think about.

Later,
William


----------

